# When it's cold, then birds...



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

When it's cold, then birds looking out of the window  
Today in the morning was -28 C. I did not go to school, so I thought, that need to take new pictures with the birds. They were really happy for the opportunity. 
So here they are. Lots of pictures  
























Whose crest longer ? 








Whats there? 
























"Hey, there is something interesting "
















In the kitchen 
























Hey Niko, please wash the dishes


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are really cute  -28c really i hate to be where you are. Do you have the heating on all the time


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

lperry82 said:


> They are really cute  -28c really i hate to be where you are. Do you have the heating on all the time


Thanks  
I hate cold weather. Yes, we have all winter heating. For which pay quite a lot


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

You have beautiful birds! You took really good photos too!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Smashing pictures!
Your birds are beautiful, especially Niko's crest


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Very beautiful birds! I love seeing pictures of everyones birds


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How gorgeous! And how COLD!!! I hate the cold too!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

pknight1120 said:


> You have beautiful birds! You took really good photos too!


Hehe, Thats my hobby 



Sar said:


> Smashing pictures!
> Your birds are beautiful, especially Niko's crest


I like Niko crest too. None of my birds hasn't been so long and beautiful crest. 



WereAllMadHere said:


> Very beautiful birds! I love seeing pictures of everyones birds


Thanks. I also like  


roxy culver said:


> How gorgeous! And how COLD!!! I hate the cold too!


Thanks. Tomorrow will be as cold as today.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

wow wow wow you own a beautiful couple of tiels and i love the shots


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

nikol witch said:


> wow wow wow you own a beautiful couple of tiels and i love the shots


Thank you


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Beautiful photography, and your birds are so gorgeous! I hate the cold, and I can't wait until spring! brrr


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

RaveMoon said:


> Beautiful photography, and your birds are so gorgeous! I hate the cold, and I can't wait until spring! brrr


Thanks. I hate cold too. I can't wait until summer. It's my favourite season.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Your birds are so beautiful  And you're great at taking pictures too!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

crinklepot said:


> Your birds are so beautiful  And you're great at taking pictures too!


Thank you  I love taking pictures. Glad you like


----------

